# Stores/Counters that accept depots for B2M



## abbyquack (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey friends, I thought it would be interesting/helpful to kind of catalogue the MAC stores OR counters that accept depots as B2M. If you know of any in which this endeavour has been successful, list them here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Personally I've only tried at the Nordstrom in Orem, Utah and they accepted. I'm sure no one even knows where that is but there ya go.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 14, 2009)

Just B2M'd a whole bunch at the counter in Macy's in Quakerbridge Mall, Lawrenceville, NJ


----------



## glowy (Jan 14, 2009)

MAC freestanding store in Fashion Mall at Keystone, Indianapolis, IN


----------



## Just_me (Jan 14, 2009)

MAC counter @ Nordstrom in Menlo Park Mall in NJ


----------



## Angelcorrine (Jan 14, 2009)

The Macy's at Tuttle Crossing Mall in Dublin, OH has always accepted my depots.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 14, 2009)

MAC counter at Younkers in Des Moines, Iowa.  They don't even count my B2M stuff.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 14, 2009)

Freestanding MAC store in Shrewsbury, NJ accepts them.


----------



## jdechant (Jan 14, 2009)

MAC counter and Freestanding store in West Edmonton Mall, Edmonton, Alberta Canada...Always takes them from me. Will even accept mailed depots and then mail you your freebies...soo nice!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 14, 2009)

I have two:

1. Pro Store on Queen St in Toronto takes B2M's.
2. Freestanding store in the Rideau Centre in Ottawa also takes them.

HTH


----------



## Mac_Wendy (Jan 14, 2009)

MAC in House of Frasers, Glasgow, accepts my B2M empties.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 14, 2009)

Macys @ The Woodlands Mall (The Woodlands, TX) north of Houston


----------



## sallyh88 (Jan 14, 2009)

I just turned some in to the SF Union St Pro Store so I know that they take them!  I have also turned them into both Macy's counters in Santa Rosa, CA


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 14, 2009)

The MAC store in Fair Oaks Mall of Fairfax Virginia accepts depotted shadows for B2M. I've also B2Med depotted shadows at Macy's and Bloomingdale's in the Tyson's Corner Mall in McLean Virginia.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 14, 2009)

Queen Pro and Eaton Centre in Toronto both take depots for B2M.  Don't know about counters.


----------



## FWBChick (Jan 14, 2009)

I just B2M'd some depotted empties to the MAC counter at Belk in Fayetteville, NC


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jan 14, 2009)

The Macy's in Appleton, WI


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 14, 2009)

MAC store in the galleria mall in STL, MO will accept- also will accept mailed in depotted too!


----------



## Dayjoy (Jan 15, 2009)

MAC freestanding store in Woodfield Mall (Schaumburg, IL-outside Chicago) not only accepts, they didn't even count or look in my little ziplock bag--just asked "how many?" (I only had six.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 15, 2009)

The MAC freestanding at Park Meadows in Littleton,CO does


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Jan 15, 2009)

In Willowbrook Mall in Wayne NJ - The Macys counter and the MAC Store both take Depotted B2M's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - oh and you don't need tins !


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 16, 2009)

The MAC counter at Debenhams, Chester, UK does accept depots. Or does when I'm there! They never really look at the returns, just count it's 6 and that's it.


----------



## kariii (Jan 18, 2009)

PRO store on union St. and Freestanding store store on Fillmore st. BOTH IN SAN FRANCISCO accept my B2M.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 18, 2009)

I've had both the freestanding in Halifax and the counter at the Bay in Dartmouth (Nova Scotia, woo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) accept my depots.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 18, 2009)

Every MAC counter I have visited in Dallas

PRO
Macy's
Dillards 
Nordies


----------



## COBI (Jan 18, 2009)

My first thought was that I don't want to "out" my store because what if it isn't within policy, and they get a call to stop??


----------



## rouquinne (Jan 18, 2009)

both counters in London, Ontario - White Oaks and Masonville.


----------



## Lexxiii (Jan 18, 2009)

Macy's in Mayfair Mall, Milwaukee Wisconsin


----------



## Rebecca1432 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm going to try the Mac Store in Sacramento CA tomorrow.  I'll let everyone know how it goes.  I'm hoping to get some new e/s.

Update 1/21-everything went well.  Picked up 3 shadows and a plushglass.


----------



## sweetie (Jan 19, 2009)

Any experience with the Houston, TX Rice Village store?  I'm going to try tomorrow.  I've just started depoting but all the times I have B2M'd I never recall them looking at the products.  They count 6 and throw them in the bin so we will see.


----------



## ambicion6 (Jan 20, 2009)

for sure the MAC store in the Galleria does not accept depots without the metal tin...grrrrr i had like 12 of them and ended up throwing them out because they would not accept without the tin only to move back to chicago and find out the Macy's on State Street DOES take them without the metal tin!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When i lived the in Houston the rice village store would NOT take them back without the metal  but you can always try!


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 20, 2009)

The following 2 stores do NOT take: Plaza Bonita and Fashion Valley, San Diego...actually, it may depend on the MA at both places, but management does not allow when present.


----------



## angied (Jan 20, 2009)

Dont know if anyone lives close to me but I just called my Macys at the Huntington Mall in WV and they take them


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_My first thought was that I don't want to "out" my store because what if it isn't within policy, and they get a call to stop??_

 
Thats what i thought too, I want to keep B2Ming my depotted empties! I know bad but I dont want them to take the fun out of depotting =[


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jan 21, 2009)

MAC freestanding store on Union Street in San Francisco, CA


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_The following 2 stores do NOT take: Plaza Bonita and Fashion Valley, San Diego...actually, it may depend on the MA at both places, but management does not allow when present. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Two weeks ago I B2M'd @ Fashion Valley w/o the tins.  I called ahead and they said it was fine as long as I understood I could not bring the empty pan in as a B2M later.  When I went to the store the MA was hesitant to do it, but explained that I had called ahead, so she accepted them.


----------



## sweetie (Jan 24, 2009)

It's a NO GO Rice Village.


----------



## franimal (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 

 
_Two weeks ago I B2M'd @ Fashion Valley w/o the tins.  I called ahead and they said it was fine as long as I understood I could not bring the empty pan in as a B2M later.  When I went to the store the MA was hesitant to do it, but explained that I had called ahead, so she accepted them._

 
They are super strict about not taking depots there. They have been for a year or so. Maybe they felt bad about someone giving you the wrong info. The Macy's by me (grossmont) is not taking depots anymore, and the nordies at UTC won't give you the box for the lipstick. Someone else mentioned plaza bonita won't accept depots either. Makes me sad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone know anywhere in San Diego that will accept them (and let u keep the box)?


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 

 
_Two weeks ago I B2M'd @ Fashion Valley w/o the tins.  I called ahead and they said it was fine as long as I understood I could not bring the empty pan in as a B2M later.  When I went to the store the MA was hesitant to do it, but explained that I had called ahead, so she accepted them._

 
You were lucky then for sure! I was there last weekend, and it was a complete no, all around. The manager and the associate were like absolutely not. So like I said, I guess it depends on who. At Plaza Bonita, the MA was very willing to do it but her manager stopped her in the middle of the process. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But again, if the manager wasn't present or if it was a different MA, maybe it would've worked.


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_My first thought was that I don't want to "out" my store because what if it isn't within policy, and they get a call to stop??_

 
I don't see what difference it'll make. If MAC were to read this thread and stop the B2M'ing of pots minus pans then they'd send a memo to all branches, not just yours.

Can anybody vouch for NY stores and counters please?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 27, 2009)

The Pro Store in Vancouver, Canada located at Robson & Hornby will take depots for B2M


----------



## camaromom (Jan 28, 2009)

I just buy the metal pans on the internet, and i glue them back in the pot , and it works fine for me, they are only a couple cents a piece , and certainly are worth in investment to get the free product...  my mac store in columbia , MD takes them with no problem


----------



## doll.face (Jan 29, 2009)

MAC Store at Montague St in Brooklyn, NY. They take my super melted with no tins depots ALL the time!
Macys MAC Counter Kings Plaza in Brooklyn, NY - no box.


----------



## tigerli17 (Jan 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if the MACs in London, UK do?


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Can anybody vouch for NY stores and counters please?_

 
Bloomingdales @ 59th/Lexington - Hesitated, but yes. Will take box.
Bloomingdales @ Soho - Yes, no questions asked. Will take box.
Freestanding @ Flatiron - Depends on MA. I called in and the MA said no; I went to the store and the MA took it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, about the PRO store by 23rd.. do I need a code to punch in or a secret pwd? lol bc I can't get in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought anyone can shop there?


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanilla_Mint* 

 
_Bloomingdales @ 59th/Lexington - Hesitated, but yes. Will take box.
Bloomingdales @ Soho - Yes, no questions asked. Will take box.
Freestanding @ Flatiron - Depends on MA. I called in and the MA said no; I went to the store and the MA took it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hey, about the PRO store by 23rd.. do I need a code to punch in or a secret pwd? lol bc I can't get in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought anyone can shop there?_

 
Sorry, what do you mean you b2m'd the box? Like the paper cardboard box?

And for the PRO store, it IS confusing, I agree! If I remember correctly you have to push the floor number on the key pad and one of the associates will buzz you in. The doors are super hard to open too though lol.


----------



## meeta (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *camaromom* 

 
_I just buy the metal pans on the internet, and i glue them back in the pot , and it works fine for me, they are only a couple cents a piece , and certainly are worth in investment to get the free product... my mac store in columbia , MD takes them with no problem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

if a store said they would not take depotted eyeshadows, would they then take them if i did this? is the only reason why they wont accept them because they dont have the metal pan? would putting in a non-mac metal pan be wrong? i'm very unsure if i should do this or not


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Sorry, what do you mean you b2m'd the box? Like the paper cardboard box?_

 
I meant they give you the lipstick only, no box. The MA said they need to keep the box for their reference/tallies.


----------



## michelle79 (Jan 30, 2009)

The MAC store on Oak Street in Chicago accepts depots. I just took 18 empties the other day.


----------



## nzgal (Jan 30, 2009)

*Concord, CA --- MAC Free Standing store in Sun Valley Mall*

*Berkeley, CA --- MAC Free Standing store on 4th Street *


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 31, 2009)

Manhattan, NY - Freestanding store in the Flatiron building on 23rd & Broadway
Brooklyn, NY - Freestanding store on Montague St
Brooklyn, NY - MAC counter at Macy's in Fulton Mall


----------



## miss rochelle (Jan 31, 2009)

As of September 2008 (the last time I went to this store), the MAC freestanding store at the Avenues in Jacksonville, Florida accepted de-pots. No questions asked. I had gotten a lipglass with the packaging and no marks made on either the l/g or the box. 

side note: if anyone visits jax and needs their MAC fix, i'd recommend the aforementioned store. I've been going there since 2001 and never had any problems with them. All the MAs I've encountered there were very nice and helpful!

I remember coming across a thread where a fellow Jacksonvillian said she'd tried to b2m to the MAC store in the St. John's Town Center but they didn't take it.

The MAC store at Southcenter mall in Tukwila, WA is currently accepting de-pots, but according to the MA I spoke to, he said that I should get them in soon because their policy was changing.


----------



## Dayjoy (Feb 5, 2009)

MAC counter at Macy's in Orland Square Mall in Orland Park, IL--they didn't even look at them or count.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_Does anyone know if the MACs in London, UK do?_

 
Selfridges do. I did a couple of B2M's in there last night. The MA was even asking how I depot my e/s. She was in awe that I used my hair straighteners as she only knew how to do it with an open flame


----------



## miss rochelle (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss rochelle* 

 
_The MAC store at Southcenter mall in Tukwila, WA is currently accepting de-pots, but according to the MA I spoke to, he said that I should get them in soon because their policy was changing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i stopped by this mac store today and was able to b2m my de-potted e/s! no questions asked... in fact, i was the one to ask if they'd take it, haha. the MA said as long as it was the pot, it was fine. she counted it and tossed it in the b2m bin. maybe they aren't taking pans alone anymore? anyway, i got a l/s, in russian red since i am lacking in red l/s (only one i have is rocker, which is d/c and i want that to last as long as can be, it's my favorite red!)


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 20, 2009)

I took all my depots to the freestanding MAC in Fair Oaks Mall in Virginia.  The lady was a bit surprised to see so many (I just started using palletes...), but that was it and I got my eye shadows.


----------



## coquetayloca (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought this might be helpful to some of you.  I have compiled a list of all the information in this thread.  This only includes the stores that DO accept depots.  The format is: City, State - Location, specific info (most recent date of visit)

Everything is alphabetical by state and then city.

If you find another store please add it or if you find that the policy has changed at a store please update us!  Also, change the date if you visit a store recently and the policy is still the same.  
*

USA*
Berkeley, CA - MAC Free Standing store on 4th Street (01-30-2009)
Concord, CA - MAC Free Standing store in Sun Valley Mall (01-30-2009)
Sacramento CA - Mac Store
San Diego, CA - Fashion Valley, Management may not allow if present.  Call Ahead!
SAN FRANCISCO. CA - PRO store/MAC freestanding store on Union Street and Freestanding store on Fillmore st. (01-17-2009)
Santa Rosa, CA - SF Union St Pro Store, both Macy's counters (01-14-2009)
Littleton,CO - MAC freestanding at Park Meadows (01-15-2005)
Jacksonville, Florida - MAC freestanding store at the Avenues (01-31-2009)
Chicago, IL - MAC store on Oak Street (01-30-2009)
Orland Park, IL - MAC counter at Macy's in Orland Square Mall (02-05-2009)
Schaumburg, IL-outside Chicago - MAC freestanding store in Woodfield Mall (01-15-2009)
Keystone, Indianapolis, IN - MAC freestanding store in Fashion Mall (01-14-2009)
Des Moines, Iowa - MAC counter at Younkers (01-14-2009)
STL, MO - MAC store in the galleria mall (01-14-2009)
Fayetteville, NC - MAC counter at Belk (01-14-2009)
Lawrenceville, NJ - Macy's in Quakerbridge Mall (01-14-2009)
Menlo Park Mall in NJ - MAC counter @ Nordstrom (01-14-2009)
Shrewsbury, NJ - Freestanding MAC store (01-14-2009)
Wayne NJ - Willowbrook Mall, Macys counter and the MAC Store (01-15-2009)
Brooklyn, NY - MAC Store at Montague St and Macys MAC Counter Kings Plaza (01-29-2009)
Brooklyn, NY - MAC counter at Macy's in Fulton Mall (01-21-2009)
Mannattan, NY - Bloomingdales @ 59th/Lexington - Hesitated, but yes. Will take box.
Bloomingdales @ Soho (no questions asked. Will take box), Freestanding @ Flatiron(Depends on MA. I called in and the MA said no; I went to the store and the MA took it) (01-23-2009)
Dublin, OH - The Macy's at Tuttle Crossing Mall (01-14-2009)
Dallas, TX - PRO, Macy's, Dillards, Nordies (01-18-2009)
The Woodlands, TX - Macys @ The Woodlands Mall (01-14-2009)
McLean, Virginia - Tyson's Corner Mall, Macys and Bloomingdales (01-14-2009)
Fairfax, VA - MAC Store in Fair Oaks Mall (02-20-2009)
Tukwila, WA - MAC store at Southcenter mall (02-18-2009)
Huntington Mall in WV - Macys (01-20-2009)
Appleton, WI - Macy's
Milwaukee Wisconsin - Macy's in Mayfair Mall (01-18-2009)



*Canada*
Edmonton, Alberta - West Edmonton Mall (01-14-2009)
London, Ontario - both counters, White Oaks and Masonville (01-18-2009)
Toronto - Pro Store on Queen St in Toronto (01-14-2009)
Toronto - Queen Pro and Eaton Centre (01-14-2009)
Ottawa - Freestanding store in the Rideau Centre (01-14-2009)
Vancouver - Pro Store located at Robson & Hornby (01-27-2009)


*International*
Dartmouth, Nova Scotia - freestanding in Halifax (01-18-2009)
Glasgow, Scotland - MAC in House of Frasers (01-14-2009)
Chester, UK - MAC counter at Debenhams (01-16-2009)
London, UK - Selfridges


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 20, 2009)

Atlanta: MAC Freestanding
Savannah: Belk Counter


----------



## blu3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Freestanding MAC store in El Segundo, CA [at the Plaza El Segundo] take them and will let you choose a lipstick, gloss, or eyeshadow.


----------



## sierrao (Feb 20, 2009)

mac at dillards in springfield mo does


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 21, 2009)

The MAC counter in Florence, Italy takes them back...I gave them to the counter manager so I think every MUA of the counter will accept them

In the Milan (Italy) pro-store just a MUA closes an eye on the depotted e/s (don't know the name, tho)


----------



## geeko (Feb 22, 2009)

the counters over here in singapore except depots ..

i've b2m my depots several times...

but we are only allowed to b2m for lipsticks and nothing else though


----------



## Cinci (Apr 11, 2009)

The MAC counter in The Bay in Pickering Town Centre in Pickering, ON accepts depots...


----------



## michiluk44 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nordies in Tacoma just took mine back a few days ago. Some did have the metal pans in them but they didn't really look, just counted.


----------



## iShadow (Apr 30, 2009)

The freestanding store at the Mall of America doesn't care about pans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I gave them all my ripped up de...panned.. pots. If your counter won't take your depots, I'd be happy to have you mail them to me and I could pick up whatever shadow you want, as long as you pay for shipping. Idk if it's worth it or not, just thought I'd offer.


----------



## pokiedot (May 2, 2009)

Dillards at Santan Village in Gilbert, AZ will take them

I usually mail mine in to the address on the MAC website though, and they have never not sent my lipstick.  So if your counter won't take them, just mail them to the address on the website along with the form and they will send your lipstick.


----------



## michelle79 (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coquetayloca* 

 
_I thought this might be helpful to some of you.  I have compiled a list of all the information in this thread.  

Chicago, IL - MAC store on Oak Street (01-30-2009)_







This location no longer accepts depots.


----------



## LaBruja760 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: SAN DIEGO Stores/Counters that accept depots for B2M*

Okay ladies here is my breakdown of San Diego stores that I have tried.

I tried Nordstrom Fashion Valley and Horton plaza they both claim they do not do the program period. 

Macys in Chula Vista will take all B2M including depotted but you can only get lipstick nothing else.

MAC Plaza Bonita will take them back them individually but 6 and hand them dont put your stuff on Front St they will recognize the 6 per back count in the back just make sure your pots are put together one girl walked in with the pan portion and the case itself dismantled like 60 of them and they were overwhelmed and turned her away.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_*Atlanta: MAC Freestanding*
Savannah: Belk Counter_

 
 I was there in May if I'm not mistaken and the girl told me they didn't.  I also had a mua at the counter at Dillard's at Atlantic Station said she heard the freestanding store didn't take them as well.


----------



## iShadow (Jun 8, 2009)

I think there was a recent email sent out to counters and stores instructing them to take depots back.


----------



## Arwai (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay I just called the store at Perimeter.  She said they take back the depotted shadows but the metal part doesn't count towards your total.  And I'm thinking, if its depotted, you won't have the metal part.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 8, 2009)

galleria at tyler in riverside, ca freestanding store takes them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also, the counter in san bernardino takes them (i beleve it's macy's at inland center...)


----------



## barbieismetal (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coquetayloca* 

 
_I thought this might be helpful to some of you. I have compiled a list of all the information in this thread. This only includes the stores that DO accept depots. The format is: City, State - Location, specific info (most recent date of visit)

Everything is alphabetical by state and then city.

If you find another store please add it or if you find that the policy has changed at a store please update us! Also, change the date if you visit a store recently and the policy is still the same. 


*USA*
Berkeley, CA - MAC Free Standing store on 4th Street (01-30-2009)
Concord, CA - MAC Free Standing store in Sun Valley Mall (01-30-2009)
Sacramento CA - Mac Store
San Diego, CA - Fashion Valley, Management may not allow if present. Call Ahead!
SAN FRANCISCO. CA - PRO store/MAC freestanding store on Union Street and Freestanding store on Fillmore st. (01-17-2009)
Santa Rosa, CA - SF Union St Pro Store, both Macy's counters (01-14-2009)
Littleton,CO - MAC freestanding at Park Meadows (01-15-2005)
Jacksonville, Florida - MAC freestanding store at the Avenues (01-31-2009)
Chicago, IL - MAC store on Oak Street (01-30-2009)
Orland Park, IL - MAC counter at Macy's in Orland Square Mall (02-05-2009)
Schaumburg, IL-outside Chicago - MAC freestanding store in Woodfield Mall (01-15-2009)
Keystone, Indianapolis, IN - MAC freestanding store in Fashion Mall (01-14-2009)
Des Moines, Iowa - MAC counter at Younkers (01-14-2009)
STL, MO - MAC store in the galleria mall (01-14-2009)
Fayetteville, NC - MAC counter at Belk (01-14-2009)
Lawrenceville, NJ - Macy's in Quakerbridge Mall (01-14-2009)
Menlo Park Mall in NJ - MAC counter @ Nordstrom (01-14-2009)
Shrewsbury, NJ - Freestanding MAC store (01-14-2009)
Wayne NJ - Willowbrook Mall, Macys counter and the MAC Store (01-15-2009)
Brooklyn, NY - MAC Store at Montague St and Macys MAC Counter Kings Plaza (01-29-2009)
Brooklyn, NY - MAC counter at Macy's in Fulton Mall (01-21-2009)
Mannattan, NY - Bloomingdales @ 59th/Lexington - Hesitated, but yes. Will take box.
Bloomingdales @ Soho (no questions asked. Will take box), Freestanding @ Flatiron(Depends on MA. I called in and the MA said no; I went to the store and the MA took it) (01-23-2009)
Dublin, OH - The Macy's at Tuttle Crossing Mall (01-14-2009)
Dallas, TX - PRO, Macy's, Dillards, Nordies (01-18-2009)
The Woodlands, TX - Macys @ The Woodlands Mall (01-14-2009)
McLean, Virginia - Tyson's Corner Mall, Macys and Bloomingdales (01-14-2009)
Fairfax, VA - MAC Store in Fair Oaks Mall (02-20-2009)
Tukwila, WA - MAC store at Southcenter mall (02-18-2009)
Huntington Mall in WV - Macys (01-20-2009)
Appleton, WI - Macy's
Milwaukee Wisconsin - Macy's in Mayfair Mall (01-18-2009)



*Canada*
Edmonton, Alberta - West Edmonton Mall (01-14-2009)
London, Ontario - both counters, White Oaks and Masonville (01-18-2009)
Toronto - Pro Store on Queen St in Toronto (01-14-2009)
Toronto - Queen Pro and Eaton Centre (01-14-2009)
Ottawa - Freestanding store in the Rideau Centre (01-14-2009)
Vancouver - Pro Store located at Robson & Hornby (01-27-2009)


*International*
Dartmouth, Nova Scotia - freestanding in Halifax (01-18-2009)
Glasgow, Scotland - MAC in House of Frasers (01-14-2009)
Chester, UK - MAC counter at Debenhams (01-16-2009)
London, UK - Selfridges_

 

Nova Scotia is in Canada not International.
& London ,Ontario has a MAC Store now as well as the two counters , so I assume they also take depots.


----------



## jen77 (Jun 12, 2009)

The counter @ Belk in Asheville Mall- Asheville, NC

but it's for lipsticks only


----------



## tmdblue (Jun 14, 2009)

MAC counter at Monroeville Mall; Monroeville, PA. I called the Manager before I came and she said that depots were fine. I have B2M twice so far. BTW I go to this counter all the time so everyone knows who I am and they are extremely nice.


----------



## funshorty99 (Jul 24, 2009)

does anyone know if they do b2m at valley fair san jose ca., w/out the metal pans ( or anywhere in san jose CA.)


----------



## KittehKat (Jul 26, 2009)

Toronto - Freestanding Store on Bloor St.
Went this weekend and b2med (24 depots) for four shadows from Love That Look, no questions asked.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jul 26, 2009)

queens mall in NY


----------



## glowingface (Jul 26, 2009)

MAC freestanding at Mall Of Prussia in Philadelphia. They just counted (depots, no pans) n gave me LOVE THAT LOOK colors....


----------



## Paperbacktrippe (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_Hey friends, I thought it would be interesting/helpful to kind of catalogue the MAC stores OR counters that accept depots as B2M. If you know of any in which this endeavour has been successful, list them here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally I've only tried at the Nordstrom in Orem, Utah and they accepted. I'm sure no one even knows where that is but there ya go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I clicked on this thread to see if the university mall counter would take them... and look how fast my question was answered!


----------



## winkietoe (Mar 23, 2010)

The Plaza Bonita Mall in National City California, accepts B2M.  The eyeshadows must have all pieces (including the little metal pan), and they can be traded in for a lipstick, eyeshadow, or lipgloss.


----------



## soveryfabulous (Mar 23, 2010)

The following are in Toronto, Canada or nearby.

Scarborough Town Centre store 
Scarborough Town Centre counter @ The Bay
Bay/Bloor MAC store
Yonge/Bloor counter @ The Bay
Eaton Centre store
Eaton Centre counter @ The Bay
Yorkdale store
Yorkdale counter @ The Bay
Pro store on Queen Street.


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 23, 2010)

The freestanding mall within Park Meadows Mall in Littleton, CO, accepts depotted eyeshadows!


----------

